# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  استشارة  عن قضية  مساكن

## ameer

[center][font="arial black"] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/font][/center]
[بعد التحية
قضية مساكن 
تلاتة مدعين رفعوا دعوي طرد و اواو درجة كسبها المدعي عليهم و الاستئناف كسبها المدعين و بعد صدور حكم الاستئناف اتضح للمدعي عليهم ان احد المدعين متوفي قبل صدور حكم اول درجة وكان يحضر عنه محامي بتوكيل كما صحيفة الاستئناف تحتوي علي اسم المدعي المتوفي وحضر عنه ايضا في الاستئناف و بعد صدور الحكم للمدعين استخرجت صيغة تنفيذية ومع المدعي عليهم شهادة الوفاة للمدعي و هو متوفي قبل صدور حكم اول درجة بسنتين 
فهل يجوز رفع دعوي بطلان او انعدام للحكم لصدور الحكم لشخص متوفي واستخراج صيغة تنفيذية تحتوي علي اسمه و ماهو الاجراء المتبع الصحيح لاثبات ان الصيغة التنفيذية استخرجت بدون وجه حق ومعاد الطعن فات ارجو المساعدة لحل هذه القضية 
ولكم الشكر

----------


## مينا سمير

بالنسبة للمدعين الذين استلموا السند التنفيذي ، يجب على المدعي عليهم عمل اشكال موضوعي في التنفيذ ويقدمون شهادة الوفاة ، وكذلك رفع دعوى انعدام خصومة لانعقادها من متوفي

----------


## aiman_200020

شكرا على الإفادة

----------

